# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Just Came In! (pics)

## JohnD

Recieved a package today and inside was this very cool wak! So its time to play, "Who's That Smith" game again :Smilie:  

Sorry for the crappy pics (as usual) but its the best I could do for now when I'm taking pics indoors. I won't give any details for now and hopre that y'all might figure who made the blade just from the pics. Here goes :Smilie:

----------


## Joseph Renner

If it was an american. Yasutomo.

----------


## Rick Barrett

That would be my guess too. Looks like classic Yasutomo.

----------


## D.A. Guertin

Wow!  :EEK!:  Very, very nice.

----------


## JohnD

It is a Louis Mills blade! Its one of his orishigane blade that he just finished making this month. Don't know how many layers it is but its a really cool blade. It will be up on my site for sale as soon as I'm done editing the page for it. 

Thanks for playing guys :Smilie:

----------


## A. Ko

> _Originally posted by JohnD_ 
> *
> It is a Louis Mills blade! Its one of his orishigane blade that he just finished making this month. Don't know how many layers it is but its a really cool blade. It will be up on my site for sale as soon as I'm done editing the page for it. 
> 
> Thanks for playing guys*



Hey, I guessed right on the other thread!  Not bad for can't-tell-kantei! ;-)  Just kidding.  When I first saw Louie's blades about, what, 2 years ago, he had a very earthly style to his hamon.  What was interesting was that the etching done to bring out the hamon also resulted in a very subtle silverish sheen and a subtle opulescence.  This blade you posted has activities that seem to be in the same style.  That's why I thought he made it.

----------

